

Ask HN: Good Probabilistic Inference Tutorials? - darkxanthos

I'm reading Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach by Stuart Russell and Peter Norvig and I'm wondering if there are other high quality references on probabilistic inference. Any suggestions?
======
snikolov
Check out <http://www.autonlab.org/tutorials/>

and also a free ebook called Elements of Statistical Learning <http://www-
stat.stanford.edu/~tibs/ElemStatLearn/>

I've also found a number of course note sets helpful, for example, MIT's
machine learning course

[http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-
Compute...](http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-
Science/6-867Fall-2006/CourseHome/)

